# Trouble comes in two's when it's Spaniel shaped



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Introducing dumb and dumber









The smaller one is the brighter of the two, he usually helps his "brother" out in the mischief stakes.

Sadly when the day's helping is over they crash out on the sofa.

I shall sort out some more pics as I go along


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Cute.. So very cute!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

There's a theme here....tired again!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

The big dog, my late Fatcat and my Mums Westie doing a good line of advertising for the company that made their beds.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bless them, my two springers love each other but very rarely lay with each other.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely pics. I'm waiting for my new spaniel ( three weeks and counting) to join my retreiver pup (18 weeks ) God help me !!!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> Bless them, my two springers love each other but very rarely lay with each other.


The boys have their moments but they will curl up together and love each other very much.

They are chalk and cheese, the little one (the spottier of the two) is brighter, more people obsessed and the bigger one is just obsessive, the centre of his world is his tennis ball but he's such a good dog in the house.

Little boy is scared of nothing and the big dog is terrified of his own shadow. Together they balance each other out.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

springerpete said:


> Lovely pics. I'm waiting for my new spaniel ( three weeks and counting) to join my retreiver pup (18 weeks ) God help me !!!


I have had these two from babies, they climb the Walls but just remember puppy flop follows very closely after the mad 5 minutes.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bless them, ours are a boy and girl, the boy is brighter and more outgoing and busy, the girl is more cautious, and in the early days relied on him for confidence although not so now.

We call her waggy bum, cos the whole body is involved, and him waggy tail cos it moves so quickly it is a blur.

They are fantastic together and really seem to enjoy being with each other as much as the cuddles from us.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Archer said:


> Introducing dumb and dumber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs are absolutely adorable and made me so.....miss mine as I have had to leave them behind while I'm on Holiday for two weeks for the first time and everywhere I go I see SPRINGERS!


----------



## Eyeki (Aug 20, 2011)

Adorable! I love springers =3


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Jasper and his favourite thing ever in the world...his tennis ball.

A better picture of Jasp as DH was concerned "his" dog looked ugly on the pic I posted.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

A better picture of Jasp as DH was concerned "his" dog looked ugly on the pic I posted.[/QUOTE]

Lol men are so funny, both dogs looked gorgeous! (even before the tennis ball pic!!)


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! :001_tt1:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

:smile5: They are beautiful .....


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i love springers too, adorable. those pics are super, they are great looking dogs.
happy springers with tennis balls, and water.
michelle x


----------

